# Excellent Smoked Eggs



## chuck2u (Sep 11, 2011)

After trying a couple of recipes from this forum for smoked eggs, and achieving unsatisfactory results, I decided to combine what I’ve learned and what I have done in the past to come up with a smoked egg for use in potato salad, deviled eggs, or just eating with a bit of salt.  My results were very much to my liking.

These are my requirements for a smoked egg:

I wanted a perfectly cooked egg.  Yes, eggs can be overdone.  If you cook them to the point where you have green around the yolk they are overdone and taste like it.
I wanted a robust smoke flavor.  Smoking eggs in the shell yields a very light smoke flavor as the shell does what it is supposed to do; keep stuff (even smoke) out.
First you need to determine if your smoker will “cold” smoke.  I have an electric Smoke Hollow unit.  With electrics you need to turn them on high for 20 minutes or so until you have a good smoke coming up and then turn off the heating element.  For an electric smoker, use dry wood chips.  If you have adequate ventilation your chips will continue to smoke until nothing but embers remain.

The problem with hard boiled eggs is that most people overcook them.  The way to cook hard boiled eggs properly is to take them from the frig, put them in a pot, cover with hot tap water, put on the stove until they start to boil, set the timer for 7 minutes.  Maintain the rolling boil for the seven minutes.  When the timer goes off, put the eggs immediately into cold water.  The colder the better.  The cold water makes them easier to shell, but aging the eggs for a week in the frig before cooking is a must for easy shelling.

At this point I let them sit in the cold water while I go out and fire up the smoker.  By the time I’m done peeling the eggs (18 large eggs), the smoke is starting to roll out of the smoker.  I let it go another few minutes then turn off the element and place the eggs in the smoker.  Time in the smoker is usually about an hour to 90 minutes.  The burning chips keep the temp up almost too high at 140-150F.  I prefer 100-120 so that the eggs don’t cook anymore.

If a perfectly cooked egg with a robust smoke flavor is what you want, there you are!

Chuck


----------



## virgo53 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the "How-To" I will try these very soon using this method


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 12, 2011)

You may want to try an AMNPS for cold smoking.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## roller (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info...


----------



## stumprat (Oct 17, 2011)

+1 on the AMNPS

I have great luck smoking boiled eggs. I do them in my Weber kettle grill instead of the smoker.
Put the AMNPS on the lower charcoal grate. And the eggs on the upper cooking grate. I smoke mine with Apple, or Hickory for 60-75 minutes. Even using the weber kettle the eggs are cold to the touch after smoking.

When used for deviled eggs. I substitute mayo with a Horseradish-sweet onion dip. I also throw in a few bacon bits while mixing the yolks.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome tutorial, thanks for sharing.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 17, 2011)

Yup - AMNPS is the way to get the cold smoke you are looking for.  Great tutorial !


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 17, 2011)

I will have to try this as far as the cooking, I usually steam my eggs for about 15-16 minutes and then cool quickly and peel. I only buy the Jumbo eggs. Have smoked them with great results in my CS now with the AMNPS it will go better.

thanks


----------



## stumprat (Oct 19, 2011)

I smoke mine peeled also.


----------



## gsdressler (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a question. How does one store the eggs after smoking them? And how long will they keep?  The fact that they will need to be refidgerated is a no brainer.


----------



## chuck2u (Jan 1, 2012)

When I make them they don't last long enough to test the limits of bacterial growth and still-safe consumption quality.  I would trust them in a frig with a temperature of 34-38 degrees F for a week.

Chuck


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 5, 2012)

stumprat said:


> +1 on the AMNPS
> I have great luck smoking boiled eggs. I do them in my Weber kettle grill instead of the smoker.
> Put the AMNPS on the lower charcoal grate. And the eggs on the upper cooking grate. I smoke mine with Apple, or Hickory for 60-75 minutes. Even using the weber kettle the eggs are cold to the touch after smoking.
> When used for deviled eggs. I substitute mayo with a Horseradish-sweet onion dip. I also throw in a few bacon bits while mixing the yolks.




Thats a good one,,,good on a prime rib too...


----------



## chuck2u (Feb 5, 2012)

That label looks familiar to me.  Where do you buy Robert Rothschild Farm brand products?

Thanks!

Chuck


----------



## tclarke101 (Mar 26, 2014)

Has anyone let the eggs rest like you would when smoking cheese?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 26, 2014)

I buy robert Rothschild direct from the website. Once you buy once you'll get emails with discounts monthly.

As far as smoking eggs goes I smoke them when I cold smoke cheese. I use an amazn pellet smoker as other have stated, and I've smoked them for hours before. The taste was great and it's as easy as lighting the amazn and putting the eggs on.


----------



## shtrdave (Mar 26, 2014)

I put allow mine to cool off some as even with cold smoking you get some heat, usually sit in the fridge uncovered, then after a few hours I just put them in a Lock n Lock container in the fridge, have had them as much as 10 days later ad still good. My fridge doesn't get opened that much as no one is home during the day and there aren't kids here opening it and looking for 5 minutes then saying there is nothing here to eat.


----------



## turick (Oct 20, 2014)

Smoked eggs are one of my staples, next to smoked salmon.  I love to always have them in the fridge.  I just keep them in a gallon sized ziploc baggie and I have never had one go bad, even upwards of 3 weeks after the smoke.  Unlike other foods, I think these have a very consistent flavor after being smoked.  They taste the same fresh off the smoker as they do weeks later.

I agree as well that 99% of people boil their eggs wrong, however, I do mine a bit different.  I put the eggs in water on the stove, set the heat to high until it starts to boil.  I let them boil for about 1 minute, then pull the pot off the heat and leave it covered for about 8 minutes.  Then I run them under cold water.  It makes for a super soft and fluffy yolk.


----------



## turick (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh ya, a little off topic, but I learned to love eating soft boiled eggs while I lived in Germany.  Bizarre Food America had this really cool piece on the perfect soft boiled egg:


----------



## bland0 (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks, I'm on it right now!


----------



## Bummed (Jun 23, 2016)

I know this is an old thread but I found this through our friend Google awhile back. I have become addicted to smoked hard boiled eggs! Boiling them for 7 minutes works great and they come perfect. Today I made some with Pecan wood that I'm making into a egg salad sandwich, I can't wait for lunch!


----------



## chuck2u (Sep 11, 2011)

After trying a couple of recipes from this forum for smoked eggs, and achieving unsatisfactory results, I decided to combine what I’ve learned and what I have done in the past to come up with a smoked egg for use in potato salad, deviled eggs, or just eating with a bit of salt.  My results were very much to my liking.

These are my requirements for a smoked egg:

I wanted a perfectly cooked egg.  Yes, eggs can be overdone.  If you cook them to the point where you have green around the yolk they are overdone and taste like it.
I wanted a robust smoke flavor.  Smoking eggs in the shell yields a very light smoke flavor as the shell does what it is supposed to do; keep stuff (even smoke) out.
First you need to determine if your smoker will “cold” smoke.  I have an electric Smoke Hollow unit.  With electrics you need to turn them on high for 20 minutes or so until you have a good smoke coming up and then turn off the heating element.  For an electric smoker, use dry wood chips.  If you have adequate ventilation your chips will continue to smoke until nothing but embers remain.

The problem with hard boiled eggs is that most people overcook them.  The way to cook hard boiled eggs properly is to take them from the frig, put them in a pot, cover with hot tap water, put on the stove until they start to boil, set the timer for 7 minutes.  Maintain the rolling boil for the seven minutes.  When the timer goes off, put the eggs immediately into cold water.  The colder the better.  The cold water makes them easier to shell, but aging the eggs for a week in the frig before cooking is a must for easy shelling.

At this point I let them sit in the cold water while I go out and fire up the smoker.  By the time I’m done peeling the eggs (18 large eggs), the smoke is starting to roll out of the smoker.  I let it go another few minutes then turn off the element and place the eggs in the smoker.  Time in the smoker is usually about an hour to 90 minutes.  The burning chips keep the temp up almost too high at 140-150F.  I prefer 100-120 so that the eggs don’t cook anymore.

If a perfectly cooked egg with a robust smoke flavor is what you want, there you are!

Chuck


----------



## virgo53 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the "How-To" I will try these very soon using this method


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 12, 2011)

You may want to try an AMNPS for cold smoking.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## roller (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info...


----------



## stumprat (Oct 17, 2011)

+1 on the AMNPS

I have great luck smoking boiled eggs. I do them in my Weber kettle grill instead of the smoker.
Put the AMNPS on the lower charcoal grate. And the eggs on the upper cooking grate. I smoke mine with Apple, or Hickory for 60-75 minutes. Even using the weber kettle the eggs are cold to the touch after smoking.

When used for deviled eggs. I substitute mayo with a Horseradish-sweet onion dip. I also throw in a few bacon bits while mixing the yolks.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome tutorial, thanks for sharing.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 17, 2011)

Yup - AMNPS is the way to get the cold smoke you are looking for.  Great tutorial !


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 17, 2011)

I will have to try this as far as the cooking, I usually steam my eggs for about 15-16 minutes and then cool quickly and peel. I only buy the Jumbo eggs. Have smoked them with great results in my CS now with the AMNPS it will go better.

thanks


----------



## stumprat (Oct 19, 2011)

I smoke mine peeled also.


----------



## gsdressler (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a question. How does one store the eggs after smoking them? And how long will they keep?  The fact that they will need to be refidgerated is a no brainer.


----------



## chuck2u (Jan 1, 2012)

When I make them they don't last long enough to test the limits of bacterial growth and still-safe consumption quality.  I would trust them in a frig with a temperature of 34-38 degrees F for a week.

Chuck


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 5, 2012)

stumprat said:


> +1 on the AMNPS
> I have great luck smoking boiled eggs. I do them in my Weber kettle grill instead of the smoker.
> Put the AMNPS on the lower charcoal grate. And the eggs on the upper cooking grate. I smoke mine with Apple, or Hickory for 60-75 minutes. Even using the weber kettle the eggs are cold to the touch after smoking.
> When used for deviled eggs. I substitute mayo with a Horseradish-sweet onion dip. I also throw in a few bacon bits while mixing the yolks.




Thats a good one,,,good on a prime rib too...


----------



## chuck2u (Feb 5, 2012)

That label looks familiar to me.  Where do you buy Robert Rothschild Farm brand products?

Thanks!

Chuck


----------



## tclarke101 (Mar 26, 2014)

Has anyone let the eggs rest like you would when smoking cheese?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 26, 2014)

I buy robert Rothschild direct from the website. Once you buy once you'll get emails with discounts monthly.

As far as smoking eggs goes I smoke them when I cold smoke cheese. I use an amazn pellet smoker as other have stated, and I've smoked them for hours before. The taste was great and it's as easy as lighting the amazn and putting the eggs on.


----------



## shtrdave (Mar 26, 2014)

I put allow mine to cool off some as even with cold smoking you get some heat, usually sit in the fridge uncovered, then after a few hours I just put them in a Lock n Lock container in the fridge, have had them as much as 10 days later ad still good. My fridge doesn't get opened that much as no one is home during the day and there aren't kids here opening it and looking for 5 minutes then saying there is nothing here to eat.


----------



## turick (Oct 20, 2014)

Smoked eggs are one of my staples, next to smoked salmon.  I love to always have them in the fridge.  I just keep them in a gallon sized ziploc baggie and I have never had one go bad, even upwards of 3 weeks after the smoke.  Unlike other foods, I think these have a very consistent flavor after being smoked.  They taste the same fresh off the smoker as they do weeks later.

I agree as well that 99% of people boil their eggs wrong, however, I do mine a bit different.  I put the eggs in water on the stove, set the heat to high until it starts to boil.  I let them boil for about 1 minute, then pull the pot off the heat and leave it covered for about 8 minutes.  Then I run them under cold water.  It makes for a super soft and fluffy yolk.


----------



## turick (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh ya, a little off topic, but I learned to love eating soft boiled eggs while I lived in Germany.  Bizarre Food America had this really cool piece on the perfect soft boiled egg:


----------



## bland0 (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks, I'm on it right now!


----------



## Bummed (Jun 23, 2016)

I know this is an old thread but I found this through our friend Google awhile back. I have become addicted to smoked hard boiled eggs! Boiling them for 7 minutes works great and they come perfect. Today I made some with Pecan wood that I'm making into a egg salad sandwich, I can't wait for lunch!


----------

